
Myths Apple Is Using to Justify Their 30% Tax on Apps - noxer
https://telegra.ph/7-Myths-Apple-Is-Using-to-Justify-Their-30-Tax-on-Apps-07-28
======
_han
It is interesting how the word _tax_ is used to invoke negative feelings in
the discussion about Apple's App Store commission fee.

In many governmental organisations, the financial administration is
transparent so people can verify that their tax is used in the way that their
government states.

In the case of Apple, the flow of App Store commissions fee finances is (at
least for me) far from transparent. Apple say they use it for hosting and
reviewing, but don't share breakdowns publicly, as far as I know.

Perhaps if Apple's "taxpayers" (developers) can (1) get more detailed
breakdowns of what happens with the commission fee so they can hold Apple
accountable and (2) get more leverage in the App Store's guidelines through
some sort of democratic voting system, it would actually resemble governmental
taxation a bit more.

------
rbecker
> Myth 6. App Store’s 30% commission is in line with what other platforms are
> charging.

A point not raised regarding this, but should have been: This isn't a
justification at all. It just shows the problem of middlemen extorting money
from the market is widespread. It makes doing something about it _more urgent_
, not less.

